# [EVDL] Conductive grease to improve connections?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Has anyone tried using silver filled conductive grease to lower
> > resistance of contacts in their EV, e.g painting a little onto the
> > terminals of your motor controller before bolting on the cables? I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > Ian Hooper wrote:
> > > Has anyone tried using silver filled conductive grease to lower
> > > resistance of contacts in their EV, e.g painting a little onto the
> > > terminals of your motor controller before bolting on the cables? I
> ...


----------

